# command not found



## rowinms (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I have this error which I cannot find where it came from. Yesterday morning everything was fine and during the evening time when i logged in to my server i have this error:


```
$ su
Password:
kensmith: Command not found.
```

every time i ran to become a super user I have this error. any details? TIA.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Mar 4, 2011)

rowinms said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have this error which I cannot find where it came from. Yesterday morning everything was fine and during the evening time when i logged in to my server i have this error:
> 
> ...



Check things like /root/.login

If you didn't mess around with any of the scripts which execute at login you should find out what did.  You may have a bigger problem than errant text popping up.


----------



## rowinms (Mar 4, 2011)

the last thing I remember is editing /.cshrc with a "nano" instead of vi, would that make any difference?


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2011)

It entirely depends on what you put in .cshrc... Here, it seems to be world-readable by default. What is its content ?

Also, have you tried to use 'su -f', or maybe 'su root -c sh' ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

Post your .cshrc, the error is most likely in there.


----------



## rowinms (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Fred and SirDice,

totally correct, there was an inserted text with "kensmith" on the /.cshrc . I just deleted it and its okay now, I ust have accidentally paste it while I was doing an edit.

Thanks.


----------

